# Akku für externe 3.5" HD



## metno (24. Juli 2006)

Hallo
Gibt es einen Akku o.ä., mitdem ich die externe Festplatte auch Auswärts verwenden kann? Wenn nicht ist es möglich einen solchen selbst zu basteln?
Meine HD benötigt 12 V Gleichstrom mit 2 A. Sollte es mit diesem Akku fuktionierenoder wird dabei etwas beschädigt?


----------



## Dr Dau (26. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Du solltest die Artikelnummer nennen..... zu Conrad verlinken funktioniert nicht. 

Vom Prinzip kannst Du eine externe HDD auch per Akku betreiben.
Allerdings solltest Du auch bedenken dass ein Akku irgendwann leer ist. 
Du wirst aber schon vorher Probleme bekommen..... wenn der Akku unter die erforderliche Mindestleistung (bei Dir 2A) sinkt.
Der Akku sollte also möglichst gross dimensioniert sein.
Ein Akku mit z.b. 10Ah würde rechnerisch für 4h Laufzeit ausreichen.
10A pro Stunde, macht bei einer geforderten Leistung von 2A also 5 Stunden Laufzeit (also 2A por Stunde).
Da die HDD aber mindestens 2A braucht, musst Du diese von der Laufzeit abziehen (also 1 Stunde weniger).
Ein Akku mit 15Ah würde also für 6,5 Stunden Laufzeit ausreichen.
Ein Akku mit 20Ah würde für 9 Stunden Laufzeit ausreichen..... usw.
Allerdings sind dieses nur theoretische Werte, da noch andere Faktoren zu berücksichtigen sind..... z.b. der Alterungsprozess des Akkus (verliert dann schneller seine Leistung), evtl. ist der Akku auch mal nicht voll aufgeladen, und dann sind da noch die äusseren Einflüsse wie z.b. die Temperatur (jeder kennt wohl das Problem mit der leeren Autobatterie im Winter  ).

Da ich ja nicht sehen kann welchen Akku Du Dir da ausgesucht hast, sollte auch erwähnt werden dass der Akku neben einem passenden Stecker diesen auch richtig gepolt haben muss.
Wie der Stecker gepolt sein muss, sollte eigentlich ein kleines Symbol an Deinem Gehäuse zeigen und/oder im Handbuch stehen.
Evtl. ist es auch auf Deinem externen Netzteil aufgedruckt.
Dass der Akku 12V haben muss, sollte wohl klar sein.
Du könntest also auch eine Autobatterie nehmen..... ist halt nur "etwas" unhandlich. 

Ich würde Dir jedoch nicht raten die HDD z.b. am Zigarettenanzünder im Auto anzuschliessen..... Spannungsschwankungen.
Da solltest Du Dir einen Spannungsstabilisator anschaffen.

Ansonsten ist der Begriff "auswärts" recht weitläufig..... auswärts ist auch der Balkon/die Terrasse, da würde ich mir lieber eine Aussensteckdose legen und die letzten 2-3 Meter mit einem "leichten" Verlängerungskabel überbrücken..... geht mindestens genauso schnell wie mit einem Akku und ist auf Dauer auch günstiger. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## metno (26. Juli 2006)

Bei mir funktionierte der Link (zum Frame des Akkus) noch. 
Also die Artikelnummer lautet  									250202-62. Da ich mich einigermassen gut mit Elektronik auskenne, erhielt ich etwa die selben Werte die du mir vorgerechnet hast, ausser dass ich nicht die 2 A Mindestkapazität abzog. Das erklärt auch, warum mein Versuch mit einem Bohrmaschinenakku nicht funktionierte (12V, 2A aber ca. 3 Jahre alt).
Da der Akku bei Conrad 7 A hat und die Festplatte ja nicht immer voll ausgelastet ist, sollte es damit etwa 3-4h reichen. Oder irre ich mich?

Edit:
Mit auswärts meinte ich fern von einer Steckdose ;-)
Und das mit den Polen usw. ist auch kein Problem.

Edit2:
Ich weiss du kannst nichts garantieren, aber kann ich es mit 2 Schrauberakkus von oben genannten Typ in Serie versuchen? Geht da nichts kapput?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (26. Juli 2006)

Hallo,



			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du wirst aber schon vorher Probleme bekommen..... wenn der Akku unter die erforderliche Mindestleistung (bei Dir 2A) sinkt.


Moment – Ampere ist keine Einheit für die Leistung, sondern für die Stromstärke.



> Ein Akku mit z.b. 10Ah würde rechnerisch für 4h Laufzeit ausreichen.
> 10A pro Stunde, macht bei einer geforderten Leistung von 2A also 5 Stunden Laufzeit (also 2A por Stunde).
> Da die HDD aber mindestens 2A braucht, musst Du diese von der Laufzeit abziehen (also 1 Stunde weniger).


Also mein Physiklehrer hätte mir für sowas den Kopf abgerissen 

Die Angabe 10Ah steht für die Kapazität oder auch die maximale Ladung des Akkus. Das bedeutet, dass der Akku (theoretisch) nach 10 Stunden vollständig entleert ist, wenn man ihn mit einem konstanten Strom von 1A entlädt.

Mit der entnehmbaren Stromstärke hat die Kapazität zunächst überhaupt nichts zu tun. Auch wenn der Akku nur eine Ladung von 1Ah aufweist, können noch 2A entnommen werden. Die theoretische Entladedauer eines Akkus mit der Kapazität 10Ah beträgt bei einem Entladestrom von 2A also die vollen 5h.

Die tatsächliche Entladedauer variiert allerdings je nach Akkutyp, Entladestrom, Alter des Akkus, Temperatur usw. (wie ja schon erwähnt wurde).

Was dabei vielleicht eher zum Problem werden könnte, ist die schwankende Spannung bei Akkus. Je mehr ein Akku entladen ist, desto niedriger wird die anliegende Spannung. Ob eine Festplatte damit klar kommt, weiß ich leider nicht.

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## Dr Dau (26. Juli 2006)

Ja ja.....

@mento, klar könntest Du 2 (oder mehr) Akkus parallel schalten.
Nur in reihe schalten darfst Du nicht, dann hättest Du bei 2 Akkus 24V..... dürfte der HDD wohl nicht besonders bekommen. 
Aber warum nimmst Du denn nicht gleich den Akku mit 17Ah (250214 - 62)?
Der ist nur unwesentlich teurer (0,05 CHF), hat dafür aber mehr Leistung (von mir aus auch Kapazität) als wie 2 Akkus mit je 7Ah.
Bei 7Ah würdest Du auf rund 2,5 Stunden Laufzeit kommen, mit 2 Akkus auf rund 6 Stunden.
Mit dem 17Ah Akku würdest Du auf rund 7,5 Stunden Laufzeit kommen.
Klar, sind alles nur theoretische Werte..... Du kannst genau so gut auf die 2-fache oder gar 3-fache Laufzeit kommen..... hängt halt davon ab wie stark die HDD ausgelastet wird.

Fakt ist aber dass die HDD schon aussteigen wird bevor der Akku leer ist..... und da ist es mir egal was irgend ein Physiker zu mir sagt..... sondern dass was mir die Praxis sagt ist ausschlaggebend.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (26. Juli 2006)

Hallo,



			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Fakt ist aber dass die HDD schon aussteigen wird bevor der Akku leer ist..... und da ist es mir egal was irgend ein Physiker zu mir sagt..... sondern dass was mir die Praxis sagt ist ausschlaggebend.


Kommt drauf an, was man unter „leer“ versteht. Dass ein normaler Verbraucher einen Akku nicht tiefentlädt, sollte klar sein. Praxis hin oder her – ich habe lediglich deine theoretischen Überlegungen berichtigt.

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## metno (26. Juli 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja ja.....
> 
> @mento, klar könntest Du 2 (oder mehr) Akkus parallel schalten.
> Nur in reihe schalten darfst Du nicht, dann hättest Du bei 2 Akkus 24V..... dürfte der HDD wohl nicht besonders bekommen.



Ist eigentlich logisch :-( Naja zum Glück nochmals nachgefragt. Wie geht das mit Parallel schalten schonwieder? Würde ich das richtig machen (s. Bild)?




			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber warum nimmst Du denn nicht gleich den Akku mit 17Ah (250214 - 62)?
> Der ist nur unwesentlich teurer (0,05 CHF), hat dafür aber mehr Leistung (von mir aus auch Kapazität) als wie 2 Akkus mit je 7Ah.



Weil der nicht CHF 0.05 teurer ist, sondern CHF 40.-. Und dazu noch doppelt so gross und schwer. Da würde ich am besten den Wanderrucksack nehmen .




			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Fakt ist aber dass die HDD schon aussteigen wird bevor der Akku leer ist..... und da ist es mir egal was irgend ein Physiker zu mir sagt..... sondern dass was mir die Praxis sagt ist ausschlaggebend.



Um Überraschungen zu vermeiden werde ich dann wahrscheinlich noch ein kleines Messgerät dazubauen.


----------



## metno (26. Juli 2006)

@Matthias 

Nur so nebenbei: Experiment Kohlkopf 2.0 ist geboren (s. meine Signatur)


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Juli 2006)

Dein Bild ist richtig. 


			
				metno hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Weil der nicht CHF 0.05 teurer ist, sondern CHF 40.-. Und dazu noch doppelt so gross und schwer. Da würde ich am besten den Wanderrucksack nehmen .


Ähm, und wie kommst Du nun auf diese Differenz?
Du hast von 2 Stück der 7Ah Akkus geredet und ich von 1 Stück des 17Ah Akkus..... im Vergleich zu 2 Stück der 7Ah Akkus.....

Artikel-Nr.: 250202 - 62
12V, 7Ah, 2660g
1 Stück 39,95 CHF
Macht im Doppelpack also:
12V, 14Ah, 5320g
2 Stück 79,90 CHF

Artikel-Nr.: 250214 - 62
12V, 17Ah, 5700g
1 Stück 79,95 CHF

Fazit: der grosse Akku hat 3Ah mehr, 380g mehr Gewicht und kostet 0,05 CHF mehr, im Vergleich zu 2 der kleineren Akkus.
Keine Ahnung was Du da gerechnet hast.


----------



## metno (27. Juli 2006)

Sorry habe mich vieleicht etwas undeutlich ausgedrückt. Ich wollte mal einen Test mit zwei Akkus der Bohrmaschine (je 12V, 2A) machen. Nur um zu schauen ob es auch in der Praxis funktioniert. Sollte doch ohne Schaden möglich sein (Theoretisch)?


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Juli 2006)

Ach so meinst Du es.....
Also 2 Akkus mit je 2Ah?
Sollte funktionieren..... zumindest für einen (mehr oder weniger) kurzen Probelauf sollte es langen..... wenn die Akkus voll sind.


----------



## metno (27. Juli 2006)

Dann werde ich das morgen mal versuchen (Wäre schade vor dem Schlafen noch einen Schicksalsschlag zu erleiden ). Damit ich nichts falsch mache werde ich vorher aber noch die Spannung usw. messen,


----------



## metno (30. Juli 2006)

Also ich konnte es jetzt erfolgreich teste. Als ich heute den Akku bei Conrad bestellen wollte, fiel mir noch ein, dass ein Messmodul nicht schlecht wäre. Leider kam ich bei der Suche nicht zurecht. Ich weiss nicht, ob ich ein Ampère oder ein Volt Meter brauche. Kann mir da jemand eines aus dem Conradsortiment empfehlen? Mein Ziel ist es, zu schauen wann der Akku nicht mehr für die Versorgung reicht und das dann auf der (analogen) Skala zu markieren. Es sollte auch nicht zu teuer sein (max. € 10-13). Kennt sich da jemand aus? Wäre sehr nett.

Gruss metno


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (30. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

hier wäre ein Voltmeter geeignet, da die anliegende Spannung – wie schon erwähnt – von der noch verbleibenden Kapazität des Akkus abhängt. Für deine Zwecke sollte es auch ein entsprechendes Drehspulmesswerk tun.

Beim Akku würde sich empfehlen, die Preise nochmals bei verschiedenen Anbietern zu vergleichen. Reichelt hat beispielsweise einen günstigeren Blei-Gel-Akku mit 7,2 Ah im Angebot.

Wenn du dir dort übrigens das Datenblatt betrachtest (Link am Ende der Produktbeschreibung), siehst du auch die zu erwartende Entladungscharakteristik (links unten). Geht man von einer konstanten Belastung mit 1,44 A aus, so fällt die Spannung nach ca. 2h unter 12V. Da die Stromaufnahme der Festplatte aber im unbenutzen Zustand wesentlich geringer sein sollte und sie vielleicht auch mit niedrigeren Spannungen noch läuft, sollte die tatsächliche Laufzeit wesentlich höher sein (bei durchschnittlich 0,72 A fällt die Spannung bspw. erst nach gut 4h unter 12V, nach 7h unter 11,5V).

Grüße,
 Matthias

PS: Ich seh grad, du wohnst ja in der Schweiz… Reichelt liefert leider erst ab 150 Euro Bestellwert in das Ausland.


----------



## metno (31. Juli 2006)

Hi Matthias
Zum Messwerk: Die Art. Nr. 134996 - 62 bei Conrad sollte aus meiner Sicht gut sein. Kann ich das einfach zwischen Akku und HD schalten oder muss ich da noch etwas speziell beachten?
Zum Akku: Habe nun in der Schweiz einen relativ günstigen gefunden: Link
Wie ist das mit dem Laden? Kann ich da eine Netzteil-Stecker-Buchse Installieren und dann mit dem HD Netzteil den Akku laden? Wenn ja, kann die HD auch gleichzeitig angeschlossen und im Betrieb sein? Leider werde ich von den tech. Daten des Akkus nicht schlau.
Schlussendlich möchte ich eine Holzkiste fertigen, in der ich HD und Akku einbauen kann. Damit kein Hizestau entsteht werde ich Lüftungsschlitze fräsen. Reicht das? Kann ich mit einem Tool die Temp. der externen HD beobachten?


----------



## metno (3. August 2006)

Kann mir keiner helfen? Wäre froh darum. Danke.


----------



## Dr Dau (3. August 2006)

Hmm, ich bin kein Elektroniker.....
Aber wenn ich mich recht erinner (lang lang ist es her) wurde beim Auto ein Voltmeter an Plus und Minus angeschlossen und ein Amperemeter zwischen dem Pluspol an der Lichtmaschine für die Ladekontroll-Leuchte und dem Pluspol der Ladekontroll-Leuchte.
Ganz sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.
Ich weiss auch nicht ob Deine Anzeige noch irgendwas benötigt..... ist ja "nur" ein einzelnes Bauteil.

So weit ich weiss kannst Du mit dem Stecker-Netzteil den Akku nicht aufladen..... dafür wirst Du schon ein Ladegerät brauchen.
Conrad hat aber auch kompakte Ladegeräte in der Bauform wie ein Steckernetzteil..... guck mal bei den Akkus nach. 
Wegen der Spannungsschwankungen würde ich aber die Festplatte während des Ladevorgangs abklemmen, bzw. einen Schalter zwischen setzen.

Zur Temperatur:
Es gibt z.b. im Autozubehör kleine Temperaturanzeigen die auch einen Aussensensor am Kabel haben.
Ansonsten würde ich mal ins Handbuch vom externen Gehäuse gucken ob dort evtl. ein Teperatursensor eingebaut ist..... dann müsste aber sicherlich auch eine Software mit dabei sein.
Die Lüftungsschlitze müssten auf jedenfall so weit wie möglich oben sein (wärme steigt ja nach oben.
Evtl. würde ich es auch in die Planung mit aufnehmen, einen Lüfter einbauen zu können (also für den Fall der Fälle entsprechen Platz lassen).


----------



## Erpel (4. August 2006)

WOAHAWOAHWOAH
Ich weiß ja nicht genau wie du vorhast das Teil anzuschließen, aber für mich klingt das ein bisschen nach Ext. Festplattengehäuse.
Wenn dem so ist solltest du bedenken dass auch die Platine Strom braucht.
Außerdem stand bis jetzt auf jeder Festplatte die ich in die Finger bekam dass sie 12 und 5 Volt braucht.

Nicht dass ich hier jemanden abwerten will, ich versuche dich nur vor Schaden zu bewahren. Ich finde die Idee interessant, wüsste aber gerne mehr darüber bevor ich tipps gebe. Wo genau so die Festplatte eingebaut sein? Denn eine Festplatte alleine hilft ja nicht viel.

Ok ich hab grade nochmal drübergeschaut und gesehn dass es bereits funktioniert.
Wie du das ganze einsetzt würde mich aber trotzdem interessieren


----------



## metno (4. August 2006)

Hi Erpel
Wenn du denn ganzen Thread gelesen hättest, fändest du auf alle deine Fragen eine Antwort. Im Titel steht sogar externe HD. Ich bin zuversichtlich und werde es auf jeden Fall versuchen. No risk no fun 
Sobald ich fertig bin werde ich berichten


----------



## Dr Dau (4. August 2006)

Ganz einfach, er hat ein externes Festplattengehäuse welches mit einem 12V Steckernetzteil versorgt wird.
Nun nimmt er halt anstatt dem Steckernetzteil einfach ein 12V Akku.
Er könnte es also theoretisch direkt an z.b. einem Zigarettenanzünder anschliessen..... wenn dort nicht die Spannungsschwankungen währen.


----------



## Erpel (4. August 2006)

Und die 5V Leitung des Festplattensteckers? Oder gibt es echt Festplatten die nur mit 12V arbeiten? Ich hätte nicht gedacht dass es da solche Unterschiede in der Konstruktion gibt.
Wenn dem so ist: Mein Fehler, wieder was gelernt 
Andere Möglichkeit wäre dass die 5V auf der Platine " generiert wird, auch wenn das für mich wenig Sinn macht, aber man weiß ja nie.
Ich fragte nur aus Interesse, da ich versucht habe mir das mit meinem ext. Gehäuse vorzustellen


----------



## metno (4. August 2006)

Was ist eigentlich an einem Ladegerät anders als an einem Netzteil? Könnte mir das jemand erklären? Habe nähmlich keine Lust noch mehr Geld auszugeben.

@erpel
Wie das genau ist weiss ich auch nicht, aber ich dachte es seien 12 V. Die 5V sind für 2.5" HD's und andere Geräte.


----------



## Dr Dau (4. August 2006)

Ähm, hast Du schonmal etwas von z.b. USB-Festplattengehäusen gehört?
In die setzt man eine ganz normale Festplatte.
Im Gehäuse ist eine Elektronik..... die unter anderem auch die 12V in 5V umwandelt..... somit hast Du Deine 12V und 5V.
Da die Leistung vom USB-Anschluss aber nicht ausreicht um die Festplatte mit Stron zu versorgen, haben diese Gehäuse ein eigenes Netzteil (meist extern).
Nun will er die externe Festplatte aber auch mobil nutzen können und muss somit unabhängig vom Stromkreis sein.
Daher nimmt er als Esatz für dat Netzteil halt einen Akku.
Damit er aber nicht so viele Enzelteile mit sich rumschleppen muss, will er sich einen Kasten bauen, in dem er alle Teile unterbringt.


----------



## Erpel (4. August 2006)

Ich glaube ich habs jetzt verstanden.
Ich hab natürlich schon von USB-Festplattengehäusen gehört, genauer gesagt besitze ich 2 davon. Die Verwirrung kommt daher dass meine ein Tischnetzteil haben welches 12 und 5 Volt an die Platine geben. Aber Gut geht wohl auch anders ist ja alles klar dann.

Viel Erfolg, das Projekt klingt interessant.

PS: Da ich was das Basteln angeht eher faul bin suche ich seit einiger Zeit nach Empfehlungen für Ext. Platten(gehäuse) die auch ohne eigene Stromversorgung funktionieren. Wenn jemand zufällig da etwas gutes an der Hand hat würde ich mich über eine PN sehr freuen.


----------



## Dr Dau (4. August 2006)

@metno, den Unterschied kann ich Dir so auch nicht erklären..... zumindest aber Ladegeräte fürs Auto senken ihre Ladespannung mit zunehmender Spannung der Batterie..... ein Netzteil hingegen hat eine konstannte Spannung.
Festplatten, CD/DVD-Laufwerke/Brenner und auch Diskettenlaufwerke werden sowohl mit 12V als auch mit 5V versorgt..... ich meine dass es bei 2,5" Festplatten auch so ist, ich habe jetzt aber keine Lust meinen Adapter zu suchen. 

@Erpel, ein externes Festplattengehäuse ohne eigene Stromversorgung wirst Du wohl nicht finden.
Wie gesagt, die Leistung des USB-Anschlusses langt für solche "Stromfresser" nicht aus.
Es gibt Gehäuse die ein "echtes" Netzteil eingebaut haben (wird an einem Kaltgeräte-Kabel angeschlossen).
Und dann gibt es Gehäuse mit externen Netzteilen..... da gibt es je nach Hersteller verschiedene Anschlüsse.
Ich kenne z.b. Runde 4-polige Anschlüsse, bei diesen dürften die 12V und 5V wohl getrennt eingespeist werden.
Dann gibt es 2-polige Anschlüsse, bei diesen werden nur 12V eingespeist und intern werden dann über die Elektronik 5V abgezweigt..... solch einen Stecker finden man an jedem Universal-Netzteil..... wenn so ein Universal-Netzteil genug Leistung hat, kann man es wunderbar als Ersatz für das überteuerte Original-Netzteil verwenden.


----------



## metno (4. August 2006)

Ist ja eigentlich auch egal, aber 2.5" HD's werden mit 5V versorgt. Gibt ja auch externe 2.5" die über den USB anschluss versorgt werden, der nur 5 V hat


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (4. August 2006)

Hallo,

meine externe Festplatte braucht auch ein Netzteil, das 12V und 5V Gleichspannung liefert. Es gibt aber eben auch welche, die sich auch mit einem reinen 12V-Netzteil zufrieden geben. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die benötigten 5V dann einfach über die USB-Leitung abgegriffen werden (die ja auch bis zu 500mA liefert).

Zum Aufladen von Blei-Gel-Akkus über ein Netzteil: http://www.elexs.de/akku2.htm

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## Dr Dau (4. August 2006)

metno hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber 2.5" HD's werden mit 5V versorgt


Stimmt..... jetzt habe ich meinen Adapter doch mal rausgesucht. 

Ich habe aber auch gerade mal was anderes nachgesehen.....
Auf meiner 120GB Samsung (3,5") steht:
12V 0,5A und 5V 0,6A
Ich weiss ja nicht wie sich der Geamtbedarf errechnet, aber selbst wenn man die Werte einfach addiert, kommt man lediglich auf 1,1A..... also deutlich unter dem was das Netzteil hergibt.
Für USB ist es aber schon wieder zu viel..... aber 2,5" werden wohl eh weniger brauchen, schon allein um den Akku z.b. im Notebook zu schonen.

@Matthias, theoretisch währe es also möglich den Akku mit dem Stecker-Netzteil aufzuladen..... allerdings hat sein Steckernetzteil vermutlich nur die 12V Spannung und müsste somit rechtzeitig abgeklemmt werden, um eine Überladung zu verhindern.
Den Akku über Nacht zu laden fällt also schonmal weg..... und auch beim "zuschauen" sollte er nicht einschlafen.


----------



## hela (4. August 2006)

metno hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was ist eigentlich an einem Ladegerät anders als an einem Netzteil?


 Ein *Netzteil* liefert an seinem Ausgang eine nahezu konstante Spannung bis zu einem bestimmten Maximalstrom. Ein Netzteil ist also eine Spannungsquelle.

Ein *Ladegrät* ist dagegen eine Stromversorgungseinrichtung mit speziellem Verhalten des Ausgangsstromes und der Ausgangsspannung, das auf die Ladecharakteristik des Akkumulators ausgerichtet ist. Ein Ladegerät liefert (z.B. beim Konstantstrom-Ladeverfahren) einen nahezu konstanten Ausgangsstrom, der kleiner als der maximale Ladestrom des Akkumulators (Datenblatt: ca. 2A) sein muss und bei Erreichen der Ladeschlussspannung (Datenblatt: 14,4V..15,0V) abgeschaltet wird. In diesem Fall ist ein Ladegerät also eine Stromquelle, wobei die Größe seiner Leerlaufspannung eigentlich unwesentlich ist und nur größer als die Ladeschlussspannung des Akkumulators sein muss.

Freilich gibt es noch andere Ladeverfahren, z.B. das Konstantspannungs- oder das IU-Ladeverfahren. Hier könnte man zwar ein Netzteil als Ladegerät verwenden, dabei muss aber dieses Netzteil eine Sicherung oder Strombegrenzung haben, die auf den maximalen Ladestrom des Akkumulators abgestimmt ist und die Ausgangsspannung des Netzteils sollte etwas kleiner als die Ladeschlussspannung sein, sonst wird der Akku überladen (im Datenblatt: Schwebeladung: 13.5 - 13.8 Volt).

Was dein eigentliches Problem betrifft:
Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe hast du eine externe HD mit einem Stromversorgungsanschluss 12V/2A. Vermutlich ist im Gehäuse dieser externen HD noch ein Spannungswandler untergebracht, der die Versorgungsspannung(en) der HD liefert.
Wenn das so ist, dann müsstest du (leider selber) herausfinden, ob
bei der minimalen Entladespannung von ca. 10V die HD vom Spannungswandler noch richtig versorgt wird,
der Spannungswandler eine Eingangsspannung von max. 14V für die "Schwebeladung" problemlos verkraftet.
Wenn das gewährleistet ist, dann kannst du deine externe HD an einen o.g. Akku anschließen und auch während des Ladevorganges mit einem 13,8V-Netzteil betreiben.

Falls die HD mit 12V und 5V versorgt wird, ist es natürlich auch möglich, dass nur die 5V für die HD von einem Spannungswandler erzeugt werden und die 12V direkt durchgeschleift werden. In diesem Fall müsstest du im Datenblatt der HD nachsehen welche Spannungstoleranz hier zulässig ist (meistens 5%). In diesem Fall kannst du dann deine externe HD *nicht direkt* aus dem Akku versorgen.

@DrDau:
Ich finde deine Beiträge eigentlich immer prima, aber deine Rechnereien in diesem Thread sind einfach gruselig:

Wenn du rauskriegen willst, ob ein Netzteil deine HD ausreichend versorgen kann, dann musst du eine (Pi-mal-Daumen-) Leistungsbilanz machen:Netzteil:  12V * 2A = 24W
HD:  (12V * 0,5A) + (5V * 0,6A) = 9W​Wenn (wie oben vermutet) zwischen Netzteil und HD noch ein DC/DC-Wandler sitzt, der im ungünstigen Fall einen Wirkungsgrad von 50% hat, dann könnte man mit einem solchen Netzteil sicherlich deine HD versorgen.

Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (4. August 2006)

@hela, wie gesagt, ich bin kein Elektroniker..... und in einem anderen Thread habe ich auch schon erwähnt dass ich nicht zu den "besser gebildeten" gehöre. 
Auch gehöre ich nicht zu den "PC-Freaks" (mein "neuster" PC ist mittlerweile schon 7 Jahre alt), geschweige denn dass ich in irgend einer Form beruflich mit PC's zu tun hätte.
Genau genommen gibt es hier eigentlich keine Themenbereiche bei denen ich mitreden könnte..... ausser evtl. im Smaltalk/Fun-Forum.


----------



## metno (8. August 2006)

Also ich werde aus finanziellen Gründen das Projekt vorerst auf Eis legen. Wenn ich dann meine Lehre begonnen habe, werde ich mir es nochmal überlegen. Vieleicht will es jemand trozdem ausprobieren?


----------



## mäxken (11. August 2006)

billiger wäre evtl eine kleine (40gig) platte zu nehmen, die dinger gibts auch schon ohne netzteil 

oder halt so eine hier:
http://www.alternate.de/html/productDetails.html?artno=AAUV14
nicht grad billig, aber praktischer als ein fetter akku 
wie lange dein notebook akku dann hält ist fraglich^^

braucht man zwar viele um auf ne gewisse kapazität zu kommen, aber weiß ja nicht was du willst, um ne kleine pornosammlung immer dabei zu haben wirds reichen 

greetz, max


----------



## metno (11. August 2006)

Habe mir darüber auch schon gedanken gemacht. Werde noch waren bis 300GB Festplatten raus sind. Oder kann man USB-HD's auch im RAID laufen lassen?
Aber Pornos im Zug


----------



## mäxken (11. August 2006)

RAID lohnt doch garnicht, oder willst du 2x 120gig zu 240gig machen ^^


----------



## metno (11. August 2006)

Warum denn nicht Ist jedenfalls günstiger als eine 200 GB HD


----------

